# Sirena de alarma CAN BUS



## elbrujo (Oct 29, 2010)

Tengo una sirena, que no me suena. Corresponde a una alarma del tipo CAN BUS al ser CAN BUS no se como probarla.. no se si es la sirena que no anda, o el modulo de alarma. Alguno sabe si hay algun TP (test point) como para probar la sirena?


----------



## bofocastillo (Nov 3, 2010)

¿Qué marca y modelo es tu auto?
¿No arma la alarma o no suena la sirena o cuáles son los síntomas?


----------



## elbrujo (Nov 5, 2010)

la alarma es de serie y al no sonar no se si anda el resto o si es solo la sirena. como tiene inmobilizador tampoco puedo determinar si arma o no la alarma. con el mando abre y cierra las puertas y los guinios(sin enie) de indicacion armada/desarmada. Es un mercedes clase A 190 elegance


----------



## bofocastillo (Nov 11, 2010)

Si hace las intermitencias, entonces seguro arma la alarma. No importa que sea CAN-BUS, al final de cuentas, es una sirena común y corriente. No estoy muy familiarizado con los Mercedes, en el caso del los VAS (VW-Audi-SEAT) el control lo hace el módulo de confort o cierre centralizado. Qué año es tu auto? para revisar si tengo algo de información a ese respecto.


----------



## elbrujo (Nov 11, 2010)

La sirena la desarme y tiene todo una etapa de comunicaciones que corresponde al can bus y despues la electronica del oscilador con un tweeter. No es comun desde el momento que no tiene alimentacion que al conectarse suena. Si recibe la orden desde el otro modulo via can bus es ahi donde suena o no. Solo tiene el puerto canbus y un backup a bateria de 7.2 volts. Es 2001. Si tiene ese modulo de confort con alarma de antiremolque. Lo desarme y se ve el sensor. Va en el modulo del plafon de la luz de techo. El lunes voy a comprar el filtro de combustible a una casa de repuestos MB y pregunto que sale.. si no es cara lo evaluo. Lo que no quiero es comprar otra y que no sea la sirena..


----------



## bofocastillo (Nov 12, 2010)

No me hubiera imaginado una sirena CAN BUS, no cabe duda que aún entre alemanes, hay niveles.
Pues en ese caso sería dificil saber qué es lo que falla (si la parte del CAN BUS, la sirena própiamente, el módulo). Sólo se me ocurre pasarle el scanner antes de comprar una nueva sirena.


----------



## elbrujo (Nov 12, 2010)

Tengo un scanner clon chino (carsoft 7.4) el modulo de alarma es el DAS y no tiene conexion, no responde.. La sirena es italiana Mercedes. No tengo otro auto como para probar mi sirena en otro o la sirena del otro en el mio. El lunes voy a ver que sale y vemos.. poner otra alarma representa cablear todo, sino deberia ser otra CAN  BUS


----------

